# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  n00b Yoga

## n00bf0rlyf3

Hi I'm n00bf0rlyf3.
 I plan on doing Method 3 with the candy as I have some good tasting Vitamin C cough drops. I'll be doing it before bed. So all I try to do is not eat it, daydream, and be aware of the flavor the whole time?

And also I've been doing method 2 whenever I get the chance, it's hard  :tongue2:  But I do it in my everyday life, not when meditating.

----------


## Suck4Luck

You're a noob.

----------


## n00bf0rlyf3

How'd you guess?

----------


## Suck4Luck

I just had a feeling.

----------


## n00bf0rlyf3

Are you perhaps, a medium?

----------


## Sivason

Hi noob, in that version, just make sure you stay fully aware of the candy and the flavor. Your brain will attempt to ignore the flavor after very little time. Do not let it happen, keep fully aware of it. That is it. A very basic exercise, but you may be suprised at how hard it is to stay aware enough not to bite the candy! -Eric

----------


## n00bf0rlyf3

1 question for this, how does this help with Lucidity? I understand it just makes you more aware of what you're eating but I don't eat things in my dreams lol

----------


## Sivason

> 1 question for this, how does this help with Lucidity? I understand it just makes you more aware of what you're eating but I don't eat things in my dreams lol



You are going to learn to force your brain to do what you want it to do, not just what it naturally does. Learning to make your mind allow you to precieve impulsses it attempts to remove, gets the brain ready for allowing you to choose which impulses to ignore. Yoga is all about learning to have control over your own brain.
As you develop skills involved with controlling your own mind, you will get much better at WILDs and LDs will respond to your control attempts.

Oh, and it is not about being aware of what you are eating. You are suppossed to stay fully aware of the taste, because after a minute or so, you normally would blank out the taste. Do not let your brain space off about the candy, or in other words "put your f-ing brain in its place." Oh, and that place should be doing exactly what you tell it to do, not what ever it chooses.

----------


## n00bf0rlyf3

*Version 1,Level 1*
I woke up with my WBTB and was doing version 1 for about 5 minutes, not long but I kept good awareness of the birds chirping

*Version 3, Level 1* 
I put a lemon cough drop in my mouth and I kept awareness the whole time, that was an easy task, I will be trying Level 2 tonight If I can.

----------


## Sivason

Hi everyone! It has been almost two weeks. I hope everyone got a chance to practice. The thread *Dream Yoga Basic Skills: Lesson 1*, has been updated. I have shared a few ways these skills will be useful in LDs, and the thread is now open to Q & A.

----------


## n00bf0rlyf3

Yeah I've been meditating before bed listening in. I'm going to start practicing memory and self awareness hardcore

----------


## n00bf0rlyf3

Woohoo I'm back and ready to do the new stuff. I will be doing
* Intermediate Skill #1 Visual training*
Since I can already do the Tactile thing, I thought it was something everybody could do  :tongue2:  Ofc. I could still improve on it, but I'm doing Visual first. These are what I've been looking for, thanks Sivasion

----------


## n00bf0rlyf3

Ok I have been trying this but I dont see any lights yet..

----------


## Sivason

It can take weeks to even get started. It is worth it. Start with anything you can see and real watch it. Tell your brain that it needs to learn to pay attention to this stuff. If your braain has never felt the closed eyed visuals were important it would filter it out. Just keep working on it. I am aiming at it taking about one year to really learn the stuff in this course. This one, in paticular is a must have as far as skills go. It is really needed to master LD control. It is intermediate because it really takes time and effort.

----------


## n00bf0rlyf3

Yeah I can see it takes time and effort, I'm starting to see the some stuff and I can change the color a little bit but not much, I normally just end up visualizing the color or an object of that color

----------


## n00bf0rlyf3

starting to see the lights
a lot better then when I posted last

----------


## Sivason

Good job. You are in for a treat. It takes about three weeks to start. That is probably about where you are at? Anyways, now that it has started, this stuff can be awesome entertainment on its own! Have fun.

----------


## kimberlycox301

Hah, cool, but I just wanted to say hello to n00b, because me too is on such level of meditation, I can't cope yet how to combine work and meditation, should I quit or something? lol  ::chuckle::  have no time for both doings  :Sad:

----------

